# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  ingeniero o tecnico en Hidroponia

## golcito18

saludos amigos, me gustaria contactar con un profesional con experiencia en temas hidroponicos, cuento con un area de 2 Ha en la ciudad de Lima, cualquier informacion adicional por MP acá en el foroTemas similares: Asesoramiento tecnico en el cultivo de paprika Jorge millones liza - ingeniero agrónomo - unprg hidroponia Ingeniero Agrónomo - Oferta Laboral

----------


## golcito18

Bueno al parecer, los ing Agronomos estan muy solicitados... no he tenido una sola respuesta, aun así sigue en pie este anuncio, gracias a todos

----------


## Jack Jimenez Pereda

Estimado muy buen dia:
Respondiendo a tu pregunta, me gustaria ayudarte en lo que se pueda. Tengo experiencia desarrollando solo lechugas, fresa pero como raiz flotante, sobre tecnopor. 
Nos fue muy bien, el area tambien fue corta, estamos hablando de unos 100m2. El area que mencionas es extensa. puedes hacerlo sobre raiz flotante o en sitema NFT de tubos.
Voy a colgar un video de un profesor de la UNLM que fue entrevistado por una televisora extrajera. De aqui partí y se pudo lograr con la participacion de amigos.
saludos 
atte 
Jack Jimenez

----------


## jaimedr

Holas Golcito18; solamente un consejo, si estas en Lima no estaría de más que te des una vuelta por el Módulo de Hidroponía de la Universidad Agraria La Molina, ahí pueden darte mucha información y quizas recomendarte a algún Agronomo.   
Saludos  
Ing. Jaime Delgado R.

----------


## golcito18

muchas gracias por su sugerencia,

----------


## kial

estoy   interesado   en   el   proyecto  si   es   serio   te   puedo   plantear   un   negocio   ya   formado

----------

